# Odd plant flowers



## The Snark (Dec 8, 2016)

This is a bush commonly found around here that practices being just plain weird. It's common name/term is cow-leung, white-yellow.The flowers open up overnight, a bright white. Then some time during the following day, usually in the afternoon, they suddenly turn yellow. I mean instantly. A flower a few minutes earlier that was white is now yellow. I keep watching to see the transition but so far have missed it.


----------



## Draketeeth (Dec 9, 2016)

The flowers have a really interesting shape to them, almost like fan blades. How big are the flowers? How big is the bush?


----------



## The Snark (Dec 9, 2016)

Bush gets up to about 6 foot tall. Flowers are always a uniform 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm kind of interested in that plant and couldn't find the common name on the internet associated with that plant.  Is that the only name the locals call it?


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 10, 2016)

They look a bit like some gardenias, but those seem to have eight petals...does anybody know about gardenias that have other numbers of petals? Otherwise I will keep looking.  Always down for a plant ID puzzle, except sometimes.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 10, 2016)

Based on my zero knowledge of plants but my decent researching skills...I am thinking Gardenia tubifera?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks about right.  Go team! XD


----------

